

Google Offers Free Website & Hosting For Local Businesses - knaox
http://marketaire.com/2011/08/31/google-offers-free-website-hosting-for-local-businesses/

======
JoelPM
I thought they did something similar three years ago, but it didn't get
traction and they sunset it. It makes a lot of sense, maybe the market is
ready for it now.

